# Painting of Cyp. arientinum (Rams Head orchid)



## Drorchid (Feb 26, 2008)

Last weekend I finally went back to the drawing board and did some drawing and painting. I was inspired by a Minnesota native: Cypripedium arietinum or also known as the Rams Head orchid. I first drew it in pencil, then drew it in ink (used the "stippel" method to create depth), then did the same drawing in water color, and finally did a close up of a flower. This time I did more of an "artsy" type painting.

Let me know what you think.

Robert


----------



## gore42 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've never seen this one before, but your renderings are beautiful! Very well done. Very impressive... I'm going to have to try my hand a botanical illustration one of these days, too... it's been a long time since I've drawn anything.

- Matt


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 26, 2008)

They turned out nicely, Robert! The pen and ink piece is especially fine. 

This is my favorite native cyp, though we have to drive a long way to find them anymore.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Candace (Feb 26, 2008)

There's so much talent here.


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonderful!!! 

This one is rare for us too, however, the photo and description are in the "boy's" bathroom here at work and I am always tempted to switch our images. I'd really rather look at this Cyp. than moss campion (Silene acaulis)...even if moss campion IS tastier. 

Hmm...now I am thinking of actually doing it. The next day I am in early....that would be amusing. I wonder if anyone would notice?


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 26, 2008)

Candace said:


> There's so much talent here.



I agree. Robert, it is beautiful.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2008)

Robert, you are a very talented person!


----------

